# Jr.Emperor Help



## ChrisZ (Jun 5, 2008)

I made a Jr. Emperor FP for a new customer and had it engraved and it came out beautiful.  Well the customer calls and tells me that the nib holder is stuck in the cap end of the FP. He tried using a Tweezer to get it out and it's stuck and had broken the threads of the nib.  So my question is what is the best way to salvage the cap since it was engraved?  Do I drill it out?  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 5, 2008)

Can it be disassembled with a punch? Can you grab it with pliers or something to pull it out? Not sure what options you have without seeing it in person or pictures.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 5, 2008)

Because of the sleeve that has the threads in the cap the most straighforward answer is "not without a whole lot of work.  In any case, you will have to knock out the finial to clear the way.  The best way to remove the sleeve is to remove the threaded connector from the pen body and screw it into the sleeve and use it to press (and hammer) the sleeve out.  Then come in from the final end and knot the lower end of the cap out.

All of this presumes that you've gotten the nib out, of course.  I just did this with a statesman a couple of days ago.  I'm not sure it was worth all the pain.

Marc




> _Originally posted by ChrisZ_
> 
> I made a Jr. Emperor FP for a new customer and had it engraved and it came out beautiful.  Well the customer calls and tells me that the nib holder is stuck in the cap end of the FP. He tried using a Tweezer to get it out and it's stuck and had broken the threads of the nib.  So my question is what is the best way to salvage the cap since it was engraved?  Do I drill it out?  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, so my question would be, what caused this, and how do we avoid it in the future?  Sounds like a serious malfunction of a (probably) expensive  pen, and something to be avoided if possible.

James


----------



## turned_for_good (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> Ok, so my question would be, what caused this, and how do we avoid it in the future?  Sounds like a serious malfunction of a (probably) expensive  pen, and something to be avoided if possible.
> 
> James



Sounds like someone pulled the cap off instead of unscrewing it.  Unless I'm not understanding right.

Find a left hand threaded bolt that just barly fits inside the nib holder and start to screw it in.  Whenever it gets a good enough grip it will pull the nib holder out.  I have done this with a drill bit and a stuck screw before.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 5, 2008)

There is some good advice on removing the fittings above. But doing it is an attitude and mental test. Take your time. Make light taps little by little. It is not something you have to do in one 30 minute session. If it takes two or three days with small increments of movement, and it saves the pen, then it is worth it, to me. Patience is your friend. Use it.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent point...



> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> There is some good advice on removing the fittings above. But doing it is an attitude and mental test. Take your time. Make light taps little by little. It is not something you have to do in one 30 minute session. If it takes two or three days with small increments of movement, and it saves the pen, then it is worth it, to me. Patience is your friend. Use it.


----------



## ChrisZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for everyones advice. I need to salvage this pen I don't want to loose the whole sale.  Thanks guys i will let you know how I made out with the FP.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a Jr. Gent at home that I've been meaning to disassemble.  

Rather than going with the pin punch/hammer route, I've been considering making an appropriately-sized press block and using a carefully chosen transfer punch to try to slowly push out the sleeve using a pen press.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> I have a Jr. Gent at home that I've been meaning to disassemble.
> 
> Rather than going with the pin punch/hammer route, I've been considering making an appropriately-sized press block and using a carefully chosen transfer punch to try to slowly push out the sleeve using a pen press.


OK, that didn't work.  The transfer punch was a bit too long for my pen press.  Otherwise, I think it would have worked well.

I still used a transfer press rather than a pin punch to tap out the insert, since I was able to more perfectly match the tubes size and, therefore, was able to contact the insert squarely all the way around.  This helped insure that it wouldn't be damaged, I think.


----------

